# Spring Bar Help



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Am hopefully getting this watch in the next two weeks but it needs the other sort of spring bar that fit around the point on the lugs, i have one but not sure where to buy another from. Any suggestions?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

mmm , i wouldnt trust that on a strap tbh, i'd drill the lugs out and fit conventional springbars, what size do you need?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

pugster said:


> mmm , i wouldnt trust that on a strap tbh, i'd drill the lugs out and fit conventional springbars, what size do you need?










Can't do that its 18ct gold!!!


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

my chrono suisse that im desperately trying to repair has this so lets all bang heads together and find a solution lol... as im hopefully going to need an answer soon!

Thomas.... thats the chrono you were talking about then... its gorgeous.... well done.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

send am email to roy or try steve burrrage...


----------



## Tempus Nil (Jan 7, 2012)

Female springbars are available @ Cousins Material House. Visit Cousinsuk.com.

Navigate to:

1. Watch Straps, Bracelets & fittings

2. Fittings - Springbars

3. Springbars - Individual Sizes

4. 1.8mm Springbars by size.

Scroll down to find Female springbars.

Job Done.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Thomasr said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > mmm , i wouldnt trust that on a strap tbh, i'd drill the lugs out and fit conventional springbars, what size do you need?
> ...


lol sorry didnt realise it was 18k, still would not trust it tbh - 18k is very soft , tempus nil has it sorted anyway


----------



## jakej106 (Mar 25, 2013)

Female spring bars are available from any good jewellers, just not all keep them in stock. And security wise, never had any issue with them at all.


----------

